# Pundamilia sp. "red flank"?



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'd been wanting some Vics for a long time when I ran across this species in a LFS a couple of months ago. I bought the male and female they had and they're ~2.5 inches long. The male is absolutely gorgeous and I'd love to breed them to share with friends but I'm not yet confident in my Vic IDing skills. He seems pretty legit to my untrained eyes but more knowledgeable opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Is the fish still young because it seems elogate for a red flank but his could be due to age.
xris


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yep he's only about 6.35cm long so he has quite a bit of filling out to do. The pics don't show it very well, but he's got a chunky forehead, and at least gives the impression that he's gonna be pretty solid. Temperament-wise they're feisty, but not overly so. They've mixed well with various juvenile and subadult cichlids so far. Seems odd to say about such a colorful fish, but it's the gray on his face and back that really stands out. It's such a vivid gray and really makes the bars pop. My pics don't do him justice at all.
Cheers.


----------

